# concord wine



## Todd (Dec 21, 2006)

My wife really likes concord wine, we have found a few local brands that taste very good, Nissley and Clover Hill, in PA. Does anyone know of a concord wine kit? I assume that grape juice in the store would not give me the desired effect? 

Todd


----------



## smurfe (Dec 27, 2006)

Actually most who like this type wine indeed do use Welches juice. You can find a multitude of recipes all over the net. I don't know of any type of commercial Concord Grape wine kits.

Smurfe


----------



## Todd (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm probably missing something here, I was checking out the grape juice and all of them contain sulfites, this prevents fermentation right?


----------



## DarkStar (Dec 27, 2006)

No sulfities do not prevent fermentaion, Sorbate is what you would want to avoid. Excess sulfites is fixed by areation before yeast is added


----------



## Todd (Dec 28, 2006)

DarkStar said:


> No sulfities do not prevent fermentaion, Sorbate is what you would want to avoid. Excess sulfites is fixed by areation before yeast is added



Ok, it said contains sulfites to ensure freshness I just assumed it was the bad guy. I'll give it a try here, I have some apple juice fermenting now.


----------



## Davdef (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is a somewhat comical look at making concord wine. 

http://www.warpbreach.com/6/6.html

I would use less concentrate and more water unless you really really like the concord flavor


----------



## Todd (Jan 5, 2007)

Davdef said:


> Here is a somewhat comical look at making concord wine.
> 
> http://www.warpbreach.com/6/6.html
> 
> I would use less concentrate and more water unless you really really like the concord flavor



That is great, I wonder it if really tastes like good wine though. I mean if you did it right that is.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 5, 2007)

Sulfite's do not eliminate fermentation. They eliminate bacterias. If you would of used fresh concord grapes to make your wine you would sulfite them in the beginning to eliminate potential bacterias and wild yeasts that could contaminate your wine. Look at almost every country wine recipe you will find. You add sulfite's during the initial stage. You don't add sulfite's at the beginning of a kit wine because they have been flash pasteurized to eliminate the bacterias and wild yeasts. Now high doses of sulfite's can slow or stop a fermentation as it will stop the good yeasts from reproducing as well but it takes quite a bit. Here is a portion of a post from another forum I moderate where we talked about this today.



> Sulfites are not sanitizers in the legal sense of the word. They do not kill anything. So why do we winemakers call them sanitizers? Because virtually all of the organisms that can hurt our wine require oxygen to grow, and sulfites strip the oxygen from the environment. Sulfites are reducing agents and act as follows (I will use K-meta as the example here, but just subistute Na for K for sodium metabisulfite):
> 
> K2S2O5 is K-meta crystals. When dissolved in water it becomes:
> 
> ...




Smurfe


----------

